# not feeling it this month :(



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just wanted a little rant hope you dont mind, me and hubby just arent feeling it this month at all, sex is a effort so we havent been doing it as much as normal, which i feel guilty about.
We both just feel deflated as every month we get our hopes up to be shot down, is this normal i even contacted the adoption agency today for a info pack!!! 

thanks for listening melita xx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I think we all go through phases like you are now. Me and hubby were just fed up and bored of it until I finally got the Clomid. I think if it doesn't work for us then we will feel the same again until the next set of treatment. 
Just be happy that you have your health and each other. Thats what i tell myself


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

thank you xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Melita,

Sorry to hear that ur feeling down hun but we all have phases like that. I dont want to make u feel even worse but i have been on 6 months of clomid with no luck and ive got to the stage now where im not going to stress myself out for a couple of reasons, 1.) it doesn't help and 2.) it puts unnecessary pressure on my relationship and that sounds how r u feeling   

How many months of clomid have u been on?! I have also noticed in ur signature box that ur hubby has poor sperm mobility... is he taking anything to improve this?!

With regards to adoption, if that's really what u want to do then go for it but make sure ur doing it for all the ''right'' reasons and not just because ur ''giving up'' the hope of ever having ur own b/c it will happen and we must believe that, Some women just take a little longer than others  also when trying to adopt ive heard that they prefer u not to ttc during the process but u can after. 

Feel free to pm me hun.

Take care 
Nikki x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They do prefer you to have stopped ttc through fertility treatment at least six months before the Adoption process starts   it is easy to get cheesed off with it all and sometimes it is good to take a month out and just have fun together ..forget about ttc for a bit and recharge the batteries ..it then makes it easier to start again with a bit of fighting spirit  

Hope you get a BFP very soon  

Cat x


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

i have been on chlomid for 4 months, and no my hubby isnt taking anything, is there anything that can help him??

melita xx


----------



## Lettsy (May 28, 2008)

Hello Melita

Just seen that you're in Cambs, where are you having your treatment?  I'm at the Rosie under Mr Mathur. 
I'm on month 3 of Clomid so have another 3 months to go yet. I'm really impatient and want to book a follow up app. as I know it will take ages, but still hoping for a BFP in the mean time.

I can't help you with any info on adoption as it's not something i've looked into yet.
A general multivit. supplement can be a good idea for your DH, has he had test to check his   motility?

U fancy joining us in the main crazy clomid chicks thread?

Sx


----------

